# A Dance with Dragons Release Date (yes, another...)



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.georgerrmartin.com/if-update.html

Accourding to GRRM's blog, it should hit shelves on July 12, 2011!

Off to see about pre-orders...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Another release date!  I hope this one is real.  If it is -- great news!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, his publisher said late last year that he was almost done with it. And I see this announcement is making the rounds (with artwork and everything).


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Entertainment Weekly has an interview with Martin.

http://shelf-life.ew.com/2011/03/03/dance-with-dragons-date/

Apparently he's still tinkering with it. Or something. But EW seems confident.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Dare I dream?  At this point I wont believe it til I actually see it on the shelves.  But wouldn't that be wonderful?!?  I've been worrying and wondering about Tyrion for years!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Blanche said:


> Dare I dream? At this point I wont believe it til I actually see it on the shelves. But wouldn't that be wonderful?!? I've been worrying and wondering about Tyrion for years!


I'm currently in the middle of book 1 (taking a breather to read "Online Trading for Dummies"), but is Tyrion a good guy? He seems...complex.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> I'm currently in the middle of book 1


I envy you and hope that you enjoy it. You have so many twists and turns ahead!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Blanche said:


> I envy you and hope that you enjoy it. You have so many twists and turns ahead!


Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of!  I actually find it very draining (which is why I took a break to read something else; I've never done that before. I've never taken a pause from reading one book to read something else.) But the fear of who's going to die on the next page took its toll.


----------



## ed_marrow (Jan 17, 2011)

Winter is coming, finally. I cannot wait for this.  I was afraid he would end like poor Mr. Jordan. ASoIaF is the most complex fantasy I've ever read.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ed_marrow said:


> Winter is coming, finally. I cannot wait for this. I was afraid he would end like poor Mr. Jordan. ASoIaF is the most complex fantasy I've ever read.


There's still that chance. We still have 2 more planned novels after this; The Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Who's Mr. Jordan?


----------



## Lori P (Jan 6, 2011)

Blanche said:


> Dare I dream? At this point I wont believe it til I actually see it on the shelves. But wouldn't that be wonderful?!? I've been worrying and wondering about Tyrion for years!


me also! so many unanswered questions! 
dare i hold my breath?
crossing fingers!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Who's Mr. Jordan?


I'm thinking he is referencing Robert Jordan and his "Wheel of Time Series." Mr. Jordan passed away before the books were completed. And yes, that thought has crossed my mind with GRRM. And I was afraid he had lost his inspiration.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I'm so excited--I can finally start reading this series again!



DYB said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of!  I actually find it very draining (which is why I took a break to read something else; I've never done that before. I've never taken a pause from reading one book to read something else.) But the fear of who's going to die on the next page took its toll.


  Martin doesn't pull any punches when it comes to killing off characters, does he? I'm all for gritty realism in fantasy, don't get me wrong, but sometimes I wish Martin had more of a _Dark Shadows _ syndrome--on _Dark Shadows_, whenever a character got killed off, one was almost certain to see that character again as a ghost or vampire. As Stephen King said in _Danse Macabre_, if nothing else, the _Dark Shadows_ syndrome gave the actors great job security.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

DYB said:


> I'm currently in the middle of book 1 (taking a breather to read "Online Trading for Dummies"), but is Tyrion a good guy? He seems...complex.


One thing this series shows, perhaps more than any other, is that "good" is a matter of perception. Tyrion is certainly my favorite character, but I don't know if I'd want to be friends with him in real life.

As far as July 12 goes... Like others, I'll believe it when I see it. That said, with the TV series starting in April, I'm sure there's a release window they're trying to hit to maximize impact. July 12 should be right near the end of the series' first season.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Basilius said:


> One thing this series shows, perhaps more than any other, is that "good" is a matter of perception. Tyrion is certainly my favorite character, but I don't know if I'd want to be friends with him in real life.


And you certainly don't want to be his enemy.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I was so glad to hear the news, though I am keeping my fingers crossed that the date doesn't get delayed again and again, as with AFfC a few years ago.  

I had promised myself I wouldn't re-purchase the first 3 books in Kindle format (I have no intention of re-reading #4) until there was a firm release date for ADwD, but I caved and bought them before Random House raised the prices, as I wanted to re-read Book 1 before the HBO series starts.  Now I'll re-read the next 2 before July!

Yay!

N


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Martin doesn't pull any punches when it comes to killing off characters, does he?


Case in Point --


Spoiler



The Red Wedding



Wow..... I wont post any spoilers but I got a call at 11:30 at night from my Mother who called me a worthless excuse of a daughter for not telling her that some of her favorite characters would be killed. She was not happy. I got several calls from her as she worked her way through the books.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

This is going to be one of those titles that I'll pay $12.99+ for on Kindle. Didn't see a Kindle edition to even pre-order it yet though. Amazon is taking pre-orders for the hardcover though. $23.10 

Connection at work is like molasses today, been waiting 10 minutes for link maker... http://www.amazon.com/Dance-Dragons-Song-Ice-Fire/dp/0553801473/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299187055&sr=1-2


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

too bad its been so long 
I have forgotten just about everything in the first three books and they are way too long to re-read


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> I'm so excited--I can finally start reading this series again!
> 
> Martin doesn't pull any punches when it comes to killing off characters, does he? I'm all for gritty realism in fantasy, don't get me wrong, but sometimes I wish Martin had more of a _Dark Shadows _ syndrome--on _Dark Shadows_, whenever a character got killed off, one was almost certain to see that character again as a ghost or vampire. As Stephen King said in _Danse Macabre_, if nothing else, the _Dark Shadows_ syndrome gave the actors great job security.


Ha, yes, I agree with you. Gritty realism is great, but Martin takes it to new heights.

I don't even want to know about


Spoiler



The Red Wedding.


 No wait, I do! Who does he kill? I still haven't gotten to


Spoiler



Ned's death,


 which I know is coming. But maybe that's one reason I actually put the book down. I don't want to get to it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mom133d said:


> This is going to be one of those titles that I'll pay $12.99+ for on Kindle. Didn't see a Kindle edition to even pre-order it yet though. Amazon is taking pre-orders for the hardcover though. $23.10
> 
> Connection at work is like molasses today, been waiting 10 minutes for link maker... http://www.amazon.com/Dance-Dragons-Song-Ice-Fire/dp/0553801473/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299187055&sr=1-2


My prediction is that it'll be $19.99 on Kindle. The good news for me is that I still have most of the book to read, so I won't be paying that much!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

DYB said:


> My prediction is that it'll be $19.99 on Kindle. The good news for me is that I still have most of the book to read, so I won't be paying that much!


I've yet to see new fiction go beyond $14.99. I expect that will be the price.

(Non-fiction, on the other hand... seen _Washington: A Life_? There's your $19.99.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Basilius said:


> I've yet to see new fiction go beyond $14.99. I expect that will be the price.
> 
> (Non-fiction, on the other hand... seen _Washington: A Life_? There's your $19.99.)


Ken Follet's new book has been $19.99 since it first came out. (At the moment the hardcover is cheaper than the Kindle edition.)


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

DYB said:


> Ken Follet's new book has been $19.99 since it first came out. (At the moment the hardcover is cheaper than the Kindle edition.)


Well, I've now seen one over $14.99.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

There's a new trailer for the series at Entertainment Weekly.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/03/03/game-of-thrones-new-trailer/


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes! It's being released on my birthday.

Just sayin'. 

David


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

If anyone hasn't read the first four -- or wants to put them on their Kindle -- there is a preorder for all four in a Kindle bundle coming out March 22nd for $17.99. Here's a text link (no image available).

Game of Thrones 4-copy bundle (George R. R. Martin Song of Ice and Fire series)

That's actually a really good price, considering that the individual books are $7.99 and $8.99 for the Kindle versions right now -- and this bundle makes them about $4.50 a book. I'm going to go ahead and preorder it and get them on my Kindle for my re-read I guess. I did a re-read 2 or 3 years ago (in my DTB copies) the last time the book was supposed to come out, but of course it never did . . . and now it's been so long I need to re-read them again!  At least it will be on the Kindle this time. 

ETA: It charged me tax (in AL) when I ordered this, making the total $19.79 -- however, still under $5 a book, and I assume there would have been tax on the individual books also, so I guess I'm still happy with the price.


----------



## ed_marrow (Jan 17, 2011)

Blanche said:


> I'm thinking he is referencing Robert Jordan and his "Wheel of Time Series." Mr. Jordan passed away before the books were completed. And yes, that thought has crossed my mind with GRRM. And I was afraid he had lost his inspiration.


Yes, Robert Jordan. My apologies for being vague. I started reading the Wheel of Time in middle school. It was a whole new world for me at the time. Then Robert Jordan died, and left it unfinished. Brandon Sanderson is doing a fabulous job finishing though.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> If anyone hasn't read the first four -- or wants to put them on their Kindle -- there is a preorder for all four in a Kindle bundle coming out March 22nd for $17.99. Here's a text link (no image available).
> 
> Game of Thrones 4-copy bundle (George R. R. Martin Song of Ice and Fire series)
> 
> ...


That's an amazing deal, especially considering how hefty each volume is.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Dang, they come out with a omnibus just when I had purchased all before the Random House price change...oh well, I was missing the later two books in the series anyway.  

With everyone raving...I REALLY have to read these books, or at least the first book anyway.  I kept putting it off and after reading excitement and seeing the trailers for the HBO mini series, it has definitely bumped up in the queue.

Not being a HBO subscriber, I thought I had more time until I read this morning that HBO is going to have it available for non-HBO subscribers.  You can watch it on HBO.com or OnDemand (if you have Comcast) the day after April 7th (earlier than the projected April 17th date).  So I better get crackin' so I can watch it before it starts.

Tris


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Tris said:


> Not being a HBO subscriber, I thought I had more time until I read this morning that HBO is going to have it available for non-HBO subscribers. You can watch it on HBO.com or OnDemand (if you have Comcast) the day after April 7th (earlier than the projected April 17th date). So I better get crackin' so I can watch it before it starts.


Sqeeeeeeee! And I am an HBO subscriber. just have to remember to set the TiVO up for recording.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Tris said:


> Not being a HBO subscriber, I thought I had more time until I read this morning that HBO is going to have it available for non-HBO subscribers. You can watch it on HBO.com or OnDemand (if you have Comcast) the day after April 7th (earlier than the projected April 17th date). So I better get crackin' so I can watch it before it starts.
> 
> Tris


Okay, so now I'm hearing conflicting news that people misinterpreted the date wrong. So it might still be on for April 17th.

Tris


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not so sure i'll be jumping to read it when it comes out. It's been so long I feel like I need to reread the others and I'm not really feeling like making that commitment (again) right now.  

Sigh


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Not being an HBO subscriber I'm glad to hear they are going to make it available to non-subscribers.  Or I'll have to wait until the blu-ray.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Shellybean said:


> I'm not so sure i'll be jumping to read it when it comes out. It's been so long I feel like I need to reread the others and I'm not really feeling like making that commitment (again) right now.
> 
> Sigh


Yup, I'm in the exact same boat. It's been so long that I'm not sure I really care to get back into it particularly since the books got worse as they went along - the last book in particular was a bit frustrating. To now go, what, *five* years? Sorry George, I'm not sure I like you any more. :\
Do yourself a favor instead and read Steven Erikson's Malazan series (Gardens of the Moon is book 1 of 10).


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't wait.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> If anyone hasn't read the first four -- or wants to put them on their Kindle -- there is a preorder for all four in a Kindle bundle coming out March 22nd for $17.99. Here's a text link (no image available).
> 
> Game of Thrones 4-copy bundle (George R. R. Martin Song of Ice and Fire series)
> 
> ...


The bundle price is now $36.99. Kindle book prices are getting ridiculous.
*-


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Paegan said:


> The bundle price is now $36.99. Kindle book prices are getting ridiculous.
> *-


If they cancel my lower-priced bundle preorder (which happened in some cases when agency first started), Random House will be dead to me.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The big publishers are committing suicide. More and more I'm reading independent stuff [or books from publishers who don't try to directly screw me over]. Take David Dalglish's Half-Orc series for eg - $3.99 for an omnibus of the first 3 books of the series - then $2.99 and $3.99 for books 4 and 5. Compare that to publishers which charge *the same price or more* than the paperback(!?) for a DRM'd e-book?
They're insane. Sorry, off-topic, but this stuff really ticks me off - $36.99 for the first four e-books - all of which are out in paperback!? That's beyond outrageous.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

In the immortal words of Charlie Sheen regarding the release date. "Bring it."


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Paegan said:


> The bundle price is now $36.99. Kindle book prices are getting ridiculous.
> *-


Wow am I glad I preordered!! My "Manage Your Kindle" page still shows the $19.79 with tax -- I don't think that will change. I've never had a problem getting the preorder price even if the price goes up -- but I really hate that they raised the price like that.  That's awful!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> Wow am I glad I preordered!! My "Manage Your Kindle" page still shows the $19.79 with tax -- I don't think that will change. I've never had a problem getting the preorder price even if the price goes up -- but I really hate that they raised the price like that.  That's awful!


I agree! This might sound bad, but now I'm happy that I got mine before the Random House agency model change. No offense to those who didn't. One thing I have learned in getting my Kindle way back when...always jump quickly.

Tris


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm about 25% in to the third book right now, and really looking forward to the HBO series after seeing that trailer.


----------



## wmwelch (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, I broke down and pre-ordered the Kindle version from Amazon for $14.99.  Four months is going to seem like an eternity.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

wmwelch said:


> Okay, I broke down and pre-ordered the Kindle version from Amazon for $14.99. Four months is going to seem like an eternity.


There's a Kindle pre-order now? I'm pre-ordering as well. Its out of my usual price range, but there is no way I can wait for the price drop. I'm still waiting on books released last year to drop to a more reasonable price.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, there's now a Kindle pre-order. Well, it's less than the price I predicted. At least it is today!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And this is the Amazon description for the book if you haven't seen it:

_In the aftermath of a colossal battle, the future of the Seven Kingdoms hangs in the balance once again-beset by newly emerging threats from every direction. In the east, Daenerys Targaryen, the last scion of House Targaryen, rules with her three dragons as queen of a city built on dust and death. But Daenerys has three times three thousand enemies, and many have set out to find her. Yet as they gather, one young man embarks upon his own quest for the queen, with an entirely different goal in mind. To the north lies the mammoth Wall of ice and stone-a structure only as strong as those guarding it. There, Jon Snow, 998th Lord Commander of the Night's Watch, will face his greatest challenge yet. For he has powerful foes not only within the Watch, but also beyond, in the land of the creatures of ice. And from all corners, bitter conflicts soon re-ignite, intimate betrayals are perpetrated, and a grand cast of outlaws and priests, soldiers and skinchangers, nobles and slaves, will face seemingly insurmountable obstacles. Some will fail, others will grow in the strength of darkness. But in a time of rising restlessness, the tides of destiny and politics will lead inevitably to the greatest dance of all..._


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting about the pre-order. I, too, was afraid it would be something like $19.99 and/or released several months after the hardcover. 


Shellybean said:


> I'm not so sure i'll be jumping to read it when it comes out. It's been so long I feel like I need to reread the others and I'm not really feeling like making that commitment (again) right now.
> 
> Sigh


This site http://www.towerofthehand.com/ has chapter by chapter summaries of all the books in the series. I'm planning on re-reading the first 3 books but will read the book 4 summaries here.

N


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great news as I just started reading the series a month or so ago (I'm early in book 3 currently).

I usually wait for whole series to be finished before reading, but I'd had it recommended to me by too many people so I went ahead and started.  I figured there would be plenty of sites online (like the one linked to above) with summaries to refresh myself in the gaps between books 5, 6 and 7.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

*Clicking heels together*

I believe in release dates, I believe in release dates, I believe in release dates!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

GRRM always said don't believe a release date until HE said it was official. For the first time, he did. 

I haven't EVER been so excited about a new novel. This one I will pay that much for even if it is highway robbery. I just want DWD.


----------



## WrongTale (Feb 16, 2011)

Another massive GRRM fan here, who has converted several of his friends and virtual friends  

Likewise, I will believe when I see it in stock. Although, I must say, after A Feast of Crows, I don't hold my breath as much as I did previously...


----------



## D.R. Erickson (Mar 3, 2011)

The guy can write, no question. As a writer, I've learned a lot from him. 

Anyone remember in Storm of Swords when Jaime had a change of heart and went back to the castle to rescue Brienne and he found her in a bear pit? That's what I learned. If you have a choice between having a character walk out the front door or making him leap into a bear pit, put him in the pit, baby! That's the GRRM way.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I suspect this release date will actually become reality. It's probably been set up to complement the HBO series that I think is starting this spring. I'm looking forward to both. I hope Book V really revives the saga that totally lagged in Book 4 A Feast for Crows. None of my favorite characters (Jon Snow, Tyrion, or Daenerys) were in Book 4, which disappointed me to no end. And please let the Maid of Tarth die. The noose was around her neck at the end of Book 4, so please don't tease me GRRM, just kill her, the most boring character ever....

Except for my complaints about Book 4 I really think this series is astounding. Can't wait until the HBO series is out on DVD or bluray. I'm really looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Spoiler button, please!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

The pre-order is $14.99, but this is one of the few books I don't mind paying the extra money to read as soon as it comes out!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Basilius said:


> If they cancel my lower-priced bundle preorder (which happened in some cases when agency first started), Random House will be dead to me.


My bundle preorder arrived this morning. And I was charged the proper $17.99 price at which I preordered.

Nearly 76000 locations. Wow. Definitely the biggest single item I've got on my kindle. There's two levels of TOC (one pointing to each book, then TOCs within each book pointing to each chapter) and an initial scan of the contents shows it's attractively formatted. Don't know about typos yet.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

I loved the first three books in the series and then when A Feast of Crows came out it was a year before I bought the book.  And then I never read it.  I was waiting for Dragon to come out.  Now I don't remember that much of the story lines.  I guess it's time to reread the whole series again.  Darn.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

BethCaudill said:


> I loved the first three books in the series and then when A Feast of Crows came out it was a year before I bought the book. And then I never read it. I was waiting for Dragon to come out. Now I don't remember that much of the story lines. I guess it's time to reread the whole series again. Darn.




Or, if you're pressed for reading time (like me) you could go to http://www.towerofthehand.com and refresh yourself on each book's events.

WARNING: There be spoilers at that site!


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

BethCaudill said:


> I loved the first three books in the series and then when A Feast of Crows came out it was a year before I bought the book. And then I never read it. I was waiting for Dragon to come out. Now I don't remember that much of the story lines. I guess it's time to reread the whole series again. Darn.


I'm just waiting until he's done with the series. It's his business to run, but he's lost my business until he completes the whole thing at this point.

There's a series by SF writer David Gerrold (of Trouble with Tribbles fame) called the War Against the Chtorr that I really enjoyed. It's a seven book series. He's completed four, and fourth book came out in 1992! He says he will complete the series, but I'm not reading book 5 until books 6 and 7 are also out. I've learned my lesson about series.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, humbug on Martin - I got sick of waiting for the 'last' book *years* ago.  You want epic?  Read Steven Erikson's Malazan Book of the Fallen 10 book (and complete) series.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

Asher MacDonald said:


> There's a series by SF writer David Gerrold (of Trouble with Tribbles fame) called the War Against the Chtorr that I really enjoyed. It's a seven book series. He's completed four, and fourth book came out in 1992! He says he will complete the series, but I'm not reading book 5 until books 6 and 7 are also out. I've learned my lesson about series.


Janny Wurts is another of the epic Fantasy authors I love but it's at least 2 to 3 years between books. I'm not sure how many will be in total. There are 5 arcs - ages or sections - to the Wars of Light and Shadow series. The first one had 1 book, second had 2 books and the 3rd arc had 4 or 5 books. Been awhile, I don't remember which books were in which arc. Supposedly the fourth arc will have 2 or 3 books and then 1 book for Arc 5. Won't know until she finishes.

She has several standalone or trilogies out. I think I like Trilogies better than the never ending series. But I love her writing and characters. I don't think I'd be able to wait for any of her books.


----------

